

Mullenweg Speaks Out on Twitter, WordPress and the Question of Competition - ridertech
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mullenweg_comscore_twitter_wordpress.php

======
theprodigy
I don't think twitter is a direct competitor with blogs. As stated in the
article "One of the many uses of Twitter is to link to and promote your blog
posts (and other people's blog posts, as we grow, so do they, and vice
versa."So basically twitter is a tool used to generate or lead traffic to blog
posts.

I read economics, business and web 2.0 blogs everyday. Some of the material
cannot be covered in 140 characters or it will lack substance. What I do see
on twitter is a headline to catch your attention and a link to get more
information on another blog.

Twitter can replace blogs that lack substance, ie the teenage girl that writes
about her boring life and stupid thoughts on her blog on myspace. This could
probably be done in 140 characters or less.

